# Lanyards for the lazy or incompetent



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

(Like me)

Cheap, at $5.95 plus shipping, I ordered two.

The Velcro strap makes attachment easy, and it makes it useable for multiple sticks.

I've been on several field trips where a geologist at the top of an outcrop stumbled and dropped his rock hammer, which bounced downward 30 or 40 feet towards the geologists at the base. I don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Not a bad idea.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have used a simular item but the grip to the shank was elasticated like you say there cheap enough £1.50 at a supermarket


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> I've been on several field trips where a geologist at the top of an outcrop stumbled and dropped his rock hammer, which bounced downward 30 or 40 feet towards the geologists at the base.


There should be a penalty for that.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

LilysDad said:


> CAS14 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on several field trips where a geologist at the top of an outcrop stumbled and dropped his rock hammer, which bounced downward 30 or 40 feet towards the geologists at the base.
> ...


INDEED!!!

The miscreant should have to pick up the bar tab that evening!

Vance


----------

